# Baston Anyos



## Arnis_DeMano (Aug 2, 2004)

i was wondering about the stick anyos, are the ment to be done in a fluitity motion or more like the empty hands anyos?

And excuse me for my bad english, i am from sweden and haven´t practise my english for a long time...


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 2, 2004)

Arnis DeMano, welcome to the Board!


I try to do all anyos as fluidly as I can, whether empty hand or with weapon.  In a live situation, I don't ever want to be caught stopping my motion, and so I reflect that in the way my anyos are performed.  

I think we'll find some varaince of opinion on this subject, which is good.  I'm curious to hear other's thoughts.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 2, 2004)

No thought on the subject just jumping in to Say Welcome to our new member.

Now back to the discussion at hand.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 2, 2004)

The baston anyos are covered in tape #5 of RP's original series.  When doing them with a cane, I march through them much like a karate form.  When I put a blade in my hand, I _slide_ through them with more fluidity.  RP does them step by step in his tapes.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Arnis_DeMano,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Please also refer to this thread that is list of technical discussions, which include a thread to the cane forms and other great reference info.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11067

Palusut


----------

